# Conversor de CC/CC de 1.5v a 5v



## electronicman (Abr 17, 2006)

El CI, LT1073 tiene en su interior todo lo necesario para realizar un pequeño convertidor CC/CC, con un voltaje de funcionamiento muy bajo, de tan solo 1V y 95µA de consumo, sin carga.

El  CI se presenta en tres versiones diferentes, según tensión de salida. Dos con tensión de salida fija de 5V y 12V, y el más interesante el que se puede ajustar.

El ajuste se realiza por medio de un divisor de tensión, con dos resistencias, entre masa, salida y el Terminal 8, conectado internamente con el comparador de tensión del CI, que es el encargado de estabilizar la tensión de salida.

LOS COMPONENTES

Si no disponemos de un medidor de inductancias, la parte inductiva del convertidor es un poco más complicada de realizar, aunque más adelante veremos algunas posibles soluciones. También el condensador recomendado por el fabricante para el circuito es un poco difícil de conseguir, yo he utilizado un condensador de tántalo recuperado de otra fuente de alimentación, y la tensión de rizado en la salida es bastante baja. Por ultimo pero no menos importante, decir que el diodo tiene que ser tipo rápido, no vale rectificadores como el 1N4002, el recomendado 1N5818 es del tipo schottky, que se caracterizan por su tiempo de respuesta elevado y su baja resistencia interna, que es lo ideal para este tipo de convertidores.

EL NUCLEO TOROIDAL

Como podemos ver, en la fotografía del circuito de una lámpara  de bajo consumo,  ay un  pequeño núcleo toroidal que se puede recuperar . Para tener  82µH con este núcleo, deberemos bobinar 7 espiras de hilo esmaltado de 0.3mm.

TOROIDE 3C85 DE FERROXCUBE

Otra opción es utilizar un núcleo toroidal Ferroxcube, código Farnell 178-504 de 13,25x7,35x5,7mm, grado 3C85, valor AL 1000. con este núcleo deberemos bobinar 8 espiras para tener 90µH.


----------

